# Finally Got Camera Again!  Some Pics!



## ZTEC (Sep 16, 2009)

Here are some pics of my outdoor grow.  I started 5 clones indoors around December that were about 3' tall when transfered outdoors with the mother plant I have been using this past year for clones for my indoor grows.  I decided to put her outside because I wanna start a new mother plant.  But these plants started budding around 2nd week of august and look great not real stinky but they are taller then 6' so I had to LST them to blend into the surroundings also.  ENJOY!  The last two pics are of somebody elses grow out here.  But pics 1-4 are 2 plants and mother plant on far right.  Pic 5 is of single plant and pic 6 is of two plants.  All the same strain.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice pictures ZTEC

The Kodak EasyShare M1063 takes good detail.

You have done a great job of training them over :aok:

eace:


----------



## ZTEC (Sep 16, 2009)

dam how you tell that what cam i got? lol!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a lucky guess 

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 16, 2009)

nice. very nice Ztec. i have the kodak easyshare also. m753. it gets it done. i agree with hippy on the tie down.:hubba:  ...

happy harvesting...


----------



## ZTEC (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I couldn't wait to share them.  Can't find my camera anywhere! Very annoying so I ordered me a new one and you nailed it on the exact camera I got!  Suppose to get frost next week here so hoping to get a few more weeks of flowering in but who knows this year been so cool with weather.  They been flowering about a month now i figure at least 4 more weeks and I will harvest.


----------



## ZTEC (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of the leaves I've been pulling off of the plants lately, looks like some type of defiency?  Possibly potassium??  Added 0-46-0 organic phosphorous pellets about month and a half ago, and about a month ago added an all purpose 4-6-6 with micro nutes organic pellets.  Just seeing what you guys think, thanks.


----------



## ZTEC (Sep 22, 2009)

Took down a plant today, was no longer receiving any light so decided to pull her she had some small buds but running out of the stash so need to re-up!  Here are some pics of her.


----------



## ZTEC (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry forgot to update with my total weight harvested for this year.  I weighed approx. *10 oz. of dried bud*.  Smoke was alright, not much for taste, got you pretty stoned.  Smoking the last of it to this date and patiently waiting for my Bubblelicious to finish up.  Next year I bought Short Rider from Nirvana to go outdoors plus I wanna try Bubblelicious outdoors.  Thanks for following.  Watch my Bubblelicious journal at: This Link


----------



## the chef (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got some bubblelicious in. Looking foward to your gj.


----------



## ZTEC (Feb 15, 2010)

Loving the bubblelicious and can't wait to smoke it!  Huge buds on my hydro plant right now.  Should be done in 4 wks.  I'll post some pics here - http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51224 soon.


----------

